# Do Elves scar?



## Lachelore (Nov 21, 2017)

I seem to remember reading somewhere that they don't. However, I got into a big discussion with someone who insisted they did.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't think that they do. I think any scars they get heal really quickly. This is what I could find that Tolkien said about their healing:



> Their spirits were tenacious therefore of life 'in the raiment of Arda', and far excelled the spirits of Men in power over that 'raiment', even from the first days protecting their bodies from many ills and assaults (such as disease), and healing them swiftly of injuries, so that they recovered from wounds that would have proved fatal to Men.
> _
> - Of Death and the Severance of Fea and Hroa published in History of Middle-earth 10_


----------



## Elthir (Nov 22, 2017)

Also, in notes to the _Commentary _on the _Athrabeth Finrod Ah Andreth_ (note 5) "... they healed rapidly and completely after injuries that would have proved fatal to Men." Although they could not survive "vital injuries, or violent assaults upon their structure; nor replace missing members (such as a hand hewn off)."

On the other possibly severed hand, it's said that Morgoth himself was scarred by Thorondor, with the suggestion that it remained, the Vala going: "ever halt of one foot after that day, and the pain of his wounds could not be healed; and in his face was the scar that Thorondor had made."

I realize the Elves and Valar are different, but still. And in the early _Lay of the Children of Hurin_, Finduilas knew Flinding (Gwindor) despite his captivity...

"No searing scars of sundering years
could blind those eyes bright with welcome,
and wet with tears wistful trembling
at the grief there graven in grim furrows
on the face of Flinding. "Father," said she,
(...)"

Actual fleshy scars (besides being maimed)? The Balrogs had whips of flame after all. Or "scars" meaning something else? Or did Tolkien just pick a word starting with s for the sake of alliteration here? Or is this text too early in any case?

And Gwindor, granted being maimed, still has pain in Nargothrond (The Children of Hurin): "... and the pain of his maimed left arm was often upon him."

Are you healed "completely" if you still bear a scar? Or if pain remains from a severed hand? And how many questions can I ask to try to cover up the fact that I'm not being helpful here?

Two, four, sixteen? Who knows.


----------



## Azrubêl (Nov 28, 2017)

I am quite sure that elves can scar. This is both a biological and psychological feature of physical beings, and I see nothing that would motivate Tolkien to say that elves don't scar. They can HEAL and still have SCARS. However, one would assume that elves are more resilient to damage. And also, it seems plausible that their healing ability (along with their age-long lifespans) includes the ability to fade scars more quickly.


----------

